# Kovachii hybrid question



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2014)

We've seen some interesting kovachii hybrids coming out of the pipe recently, and I was just wondering if anyone had tried getting the color of kovachii onto a phrag caudatum? Thought that might looking interesting though some of the appeal of caudatum types is the interesting mix of colors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2014)

Edit- it looks like some primary crosses have been done, but my thought was to continue adding caudatum into the gene pool to get closer to it's shape and have the color of kovachii


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 7, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> We've seen some interesting kovachii hybrids coming out of the pipe recently, and I was just wondering if anyone had tried getting the color of kovachii onto a phrag caudatum? Thought that might looking interesting though some of the appeal of caudatum types is the interesting mix of colors
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, we already made caudatum x kovachii..They are at seedling stage now, and will be available pretty soon.

Another hybrid that has already been registered with caudaum in the background is Phrag. Frank Smith = Phrag. Grande x kovachii, so that hybrid is 25% caudatum. They have very large flowers.

http://forum.theorchidsource.com/ubbthreads.php/galleries/259213.html

Robert


----------



## eteson (Nov 10, 2014)

I guess that it would be more interesting the use of humboldtii (popowii) to get more saturated colors... what do you think?


----------



## Silvan (Nov 12, 2014)

and let's not forget that it could take a zillion year for that kind of cross to mature. I guess that's the main reason why caudatum is rarely used. 

Thanks for the link RJQ  I wish my Phrag. Frank Smith looked like that.. *sigh*


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2014)

My thought was to make the primary hybrid and then back cross caudatum until you have the shape mostly of caudatum but color of kovachii

... and yes, it likely would take forever to achieve


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheyenne (Nov 14, 2014)

I think you may be able to achieve it or come close to that if you take two hybrids of kovachii x a long pedaled flower and cross them together. (Like kov x wallisii)x phrag.Frank Smith. Or (kov x caudatum) x (kov x wallisii). Some could get the long petals and the purple color. I still think the best kovachii hybrid I saw in person was phrag. America. Freaking amazing.


----------



## Cheyenne (Nov 14, 2014)

Here is a pic. It is a little past prime and the show was real dry but still.
http://www.orchidview.com/photo_gallery/America.jpg
If someone could post the image on slippertalk for me. I do not have photobucket set up on my New phone yet , it would be appreciated.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 14, 2014)

eteson said:


> I guess that it would be more interesting the use of humboldtii (popowii) to get more saturated colors... what do you think?



true; though I was hoping that the intricate detail of caudatum flowers could come through though don't know if popowii has the same detail or not


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice, but I still prefer Andean Tears.


----------

